
Why Clojure? I’ll tell you why… - ertucetin
https://medium.com/@ertu.ctn/why-clojure-seriously-why-9f5e6f24dc29
======
Annatar
"Clojure is a functional programming language, that runs on JVM"

...which means that the party is over: anything that I cannot permanently
compile into straight machine code and generate a binary executable will have
a double performance penalty: once to process the bytecode, and once to just-
in-time compile it. Why would anyone in their right might settle for that?
Please wait - compiling the planet... that's insane. It's far better to stick
with one of ANSI common Lisps and get incremental, instantaneous compilation
to straight machine code for any expression which evaluates.

~~~
markc
Someone ought to tell the 9 million Java developers that they're using a
failed platform.

~~~
safafvet
They don't listen :(

